# Trying to Register Sibelius 6 on New Mac Nightmare



## Zedcars (May 17, 2019)

Hello,

I'm having a bit of an issue trying to get back to using Sibelius 6 again after a few years not using it.

I upgraded to a new Mac a few months ago. I imported all my old apps. I haven't touched Sibelius for a few years. Now I have a need to use it again but it wants me to register (I guess my registration/activation did not make it over from my old Mac?). It presents me with 2 options: Online or Offline registration using another computer.

The Online registration throws up a dialogue box saying it cannot register online. I try the second option and it wants me to go to www.sibelius.com/register. I try to go to that website but it redirects me to Avid! I guess they bought Sibelius a few years back. So I try to login on Avid's website with my old Sibelius credentials - not recognised. I then try to create a new account on there but when I do, it throws up an error message saying something went wrong and they're working on it!

So, if anyone knows a way I can use this software that I paid for I would really appreciate your help.


----------



## Zedcars (May 17, 2019)

OK, well I finally managed to create an account on Avid's website. but now it won't recognise my Sibelius serial number.

Any ideas?

UPDATE:
I found some info on Avid's website about how to register Sibelius 6. Unfortunately, it does not work:



> *Sibelius 1 - 6 and G7*
> In Sibelius *version 1-6* and *G7*, click *Help* > *Register Sibelius* in order to register your copy.
> 
> If you have Sibelius installed on a computer that isn't connected to the Internet you can register it via sibelius.com/register. You can even access this page from any internet-enabled device i.e. mobile phone, iPhone, iPod Touch etc.
> ...



When I go to that website, I enter my serial number, but it throws up a "Registration Failed" page:



> *Registration failed*
> Sorry, we are unable to register this serial number from the web site at this time.
> 
> Please contact Sibelius to register instead.



So i click on the "contact sibelius" link, and it says this:



> We are down for maintenance.
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience. We'll be back shortly.



I'm pulling my hair out here. what on Earth is going on?


----------



## lumcas (May 17, 2019)

As much as I would like to help you, I have to leave you with "Welcome to the Avid world". My guess is you will have to sort this one out by contacting Avid support, preferably by phone.

This is a pretty comprehensive contact page:

http://www.sibelius.com/helpcenter/contact.html


----------



## brek (May 17, 2019)

Sibelius 6 support for OS X ended way back at 10.9. That might explain some of your issues. Even if you can figure out the authorization, it's likely to crash on load.
You're going to need to upgrade to a newer version of Sibelius or try on a Windows machine. It sucks, but is what it is.
I went though the same thing a few years ago (edit: this was on Sibelius 5, which wouldn't open on 10.10).


----------



## ptram (May 17, 2019)

Sibelius 6.2 works fine on Mac High Sierra. While I’m not using it regularly, I didn't note any crash during use.

Paolo


----------



## Mike Marino (May 17, 2019)

Same as @ptram


----------



## Mike Marino (May 17, 2019)

Only gives me the option to unregister at this point. I do remember the online registration NOT working and having to go through the 'offline' version, getting the confirmation code, then having to enter that against the registration code to get things started. However, I also installed the software via DVD, NOT a downloadable version. That might make a difference.

You may just have to send them an email for helping getting things sorted out unfortunately.


----------



## JT (May 17, 2019)

I'm going through the exact same issue right now. I've installed Sib 6 on my machine with Sierra. Everything works except I can't save file because I'm not registered. Online registration doesn't work. I contacted Sib. support 2 weeks ago. They've been very helpful, but we haven't been able to get this copy registered yet. Still working on it.

I have Sib. 7.5 on my computer, but a new client uses 6 and wants me to use the same version he's using.


----------



## Zedcars (May 18, 2019)

Thanks everyone, that's really helpful. I guess I'll just have to ring tech support. At least there's a phone number (hoping it's still active!).

I'm actually seriously considering switching to Dorico now. I watched those inspiring videos with Alan Silvestri, who is a hero of mine since I watched BTTF as a kid and it started me on the road to composing. Steiny have a good crossgrade offer, I just need to dig out my receipt for Sibelius.

I know many of the Sibelius team who were laid off went over to Steinberg with Daniel Spreadbury to work on the new software. So this make me feel like I'm in safe hands.

I still need to get Sibelius working though, as I need to get my scores exported as MusicXML to use in Dorico.


----------



## Mike Marino (May 18, 2019)

@Zedcars : How many scores do you need in MusicXML format?


----------



## Zedcars (May 18, 2019)

Mike Marino said:


> @Zedcars : How many scores do you need in MusicXML format?


Not many. I have about 15 small scores, and one large orchestral score (300+ bars over 15 minutes). I'm nervous about trying to get that into Dorico unscathed as I've zero experience with MusicXML.


----------



## Mike Marino (May 18, 2019)

@Zedcars 
I hear you. Well, if need be, Dolet has a plugin for Sibelius allowing me to batch convert Sibelius files into MusicXML files. Let me know if you end up needing assistance with that.


----------



## cmillar (May 18, 2019)

I've been taking a lot of Sibelius scores into my new Dorico through XML the last couple of weeks. Nothing huge....jazz charts ranging from quintet to big band.

MusicXML is not an exact science, but I'm really loving how they're opening up in Dorico. Sure, I have to do some cleanup and check all my arrangements to the originals, but making changes and fixes is really easy in Dorico....almost like it does have some AI coded into it!

I can't go back to Sibelius after immersing myself in Dorico for a couple of weeks now. They've really thought the whole thing out so well.


----------



## Zedcars (May 19, 2019)

JT said:


> I'm going through the exact same issue right now. I've installed Sib 6 on my machine with Sierra. Everything works except I can't save file because I'm not registered. Online registration doesn't work. I contacted Sib. support 2 weeks ago. They've been very helpful, but we haven't been able to get this copy registered yet. Still working on it.
> 
> I have Sib. 7.5 on my computer, but a new client uses 6 and wants me to use the same version he's using.


Well that's not very encouraging. I remember going through this a few years ago when I last migrated over to a new computer. Somehow they solved it for me.

I had a look at the current manual and it states:



> Older versions cannot open files saved in the present version, but you can use File > Export >Previous Version to save files that can be opened by any version of Sibelius as far back as Sibelius 2



I have Sibelius 7 too (but cannot register that either yet). *I just checked and it does indeed have the ability to export to Sibelius 6.*

So, I would suggest you only need to get 7.5 working, or possibly update to a newer version and still retain the ability to export out to version 6 compatibility. Of course, you would need to be careful nothing in your score that is only available in higher versions is going to be lost when exporting to version 6.


----------



## Zedcars (May 19, 2019)

Mike Marino said:


> @Zedcars
> I hear you. Well, if need be, Dolet has a plugin for Sibelius allowing me to batch convert Sibelius files into MusicXML files. Let me know if you end up needing assistance with that.


Thank you very much Mike for your kind offer.


----------



## Zedcars (May 19, 2019)

cmillar said:


> I've been taking a lot of Sibelius scores into my new Dorico through XML the last couple of weeks. Nothing huge....jazz charts ranging from quintet to big band.
> 
> MusicXML is not an exact science, but I'm really loving how they're opening up in Dorico. Sure, I have to do some cleanup and check all my arrangements to the originals, but making changes and fixes is really easy in Dorico....almost like it does have some AI coded into it!
> 
> I can't go back to Sibelius after immersing myself in Dorico for a couple of weeks now. They've really thought the whole thing out so well.


I'll bear that in mind. I'm still hoping I can get this working though.

I downloaded the dorico demo yesterday and have been using it on a simple one line vocal part. It's too early to say if I am going to take to it. I need to get muscle memory going first 

Cheers.


----------



## Zedcars (May 19, 2019)

ptram said:


> Sibelius 6.2 works fine on Mac High Sierra. While I’m not using it regularly, I didn't note any crash during use.
> 
> Paolo


Thank you. Yes, I can launch 6.2 in demo mode (i.e. saving disabled) and it seems to work just fine. Just need to register the damned thing. I'll phone them tomorrow.


----------



## Zedcars (May 19, 2019)

brek said:


> Sibelius 6 support for OS X ended way back at 10.9. That might explain some of your issues. Even if you can figure out the authorization, it's likely to crash on load.
> You're going to need to upgrade to a newer version of Sibelius or try on a Windows machine. It sucks, but is what it is.
> I went though the same thing a few years ago (edit: this was on Sibelius 5, which wouldn't open on 10.10).


I can still load 6.2 on Mojave, just not save which is due to it being unregistered.


----------



## Zedcars (May 19, 2019)

lumcas said:


> As much as I would like to help you, I have to leave you with "Welcome to the Avid world". My guess is you will have to sort this one out by contacting Avid support, preferably by phone.
> 
> This is a pretty comprehensive contact page:
> 
> http://www.sibelius.com/helpcenter/contact.html



Thank you. I'll give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## stingray306 (Apr 8, 2020)

I had this problem. Luckily, you don't need to track down a registration code. As long as you have your serial number, you can solve the problem! 
When you open up the program and it asks you to register (or from the help menu), click the use a browser or another computer option. The website link they provide here will not work, so head over to https://secure.sibelius.com/cgi-bin/register/register.pl . Once you are there, type in your serial number, and it will give you the registration code. Simply copy and paste this into the prompt in sibelius for a registration code, fill in your name, and viola! It should be registered. This is how I solved it, hope this helps!


----------

